# Allow me to brag for a moment...



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Got a heads up from my local Rockler buddy about an estate sale he was handling. He new my need for a new sanding machine…. I was the first one there this morning and had the pick of litter. Here's a small list of what I picked up.

Delta 6" Belt & 12" Disc Abrasive Finishing machine circa '93 - $100

Delta Hollow Chisel Mortiser model 14-650 - $40

Grizzley Radial Drill Press G7945/46 circa 2006 -$100

Complete Violin Luthier Set (with Curly Maple Neck Blanks, templates for every part of the violin and the clamping template) (photos to follow) - $20

Jet Mortising Bit Set - Free

Four Bessy 12 inch Clamps - $10

All of it in "like new" condition. Pictures to follow.

It was a good day.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice haul, there! Prices look pretty good too. I'd say you did well for your $270.


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice catch. We never have sales like that around my area, least I never hear of them. Be fun to go too, especially if I had some change rattling in my pocket.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Well talk about tool gloat. Congrats…a good day indeed.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice score


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow THAT haul makes you a real DOG! ...*;-)*


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Mike, I think they use that song as a form of torture in CIA interrogations. ;-)


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Rock on! Great haul. I would love to be able to make a violin, but then how the hell would I know if it was any good or not? Can't play one and don't listen to a lot of violin music. But for a 20 spot, it's well worth it ( I think?) It's sorta like Like French food: how do I know if it's any good if I have no frame of reference other than plain old 'merican meat and potatoes. If I can't pronounce it, I probably won't eat it.


----------

